# sony vaio fw series Intel integrated Graphics

## earth

O galera bom? 

to meio perdido aki sem saber o que mais tentar.. por favor me ajudem.

Tenho um sony vaio vgn-fw240j notebook que to sofrendo pra por a placa de video integrada pra funcionar normalmente

lspci:

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Memory Controller Hub (rev 07)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 03)

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 03)

00:1a.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #6 (rev 03)

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 03)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 03)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 03)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 5 (rev 03)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 03)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev 93)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation ICH9M LPC Interface Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation ICH9M/M-E SATA AHCI Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 03)

05:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Device 4232

07:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8055 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 13)

09:03.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C832 IEEE 1394 Controller (rev 05)

09:03.1 SD Host controller: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 22)

09:03.2 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter (rev 12)

My xorg.conf:

Section "Module"

        Load    "bitmap"

        Load    "dbe"

        Load    "ddc"

        Load    "dri"Section "Module"

        Load    "bitmap"

        Load    "dbe"

        Load    "ddc"

        Load    "dri"

        Load    "extmod"

        Load    "freetype"

        Load    "glx"

        Load    "int10"

        Load    "record"

        Load    "type1"

        Load    "v4l"

        Load    "vbe"

        Load    "synaptics"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier      "Configured Video Device"

#        Driver          "i940"

        Driver          "intel"

#       Driver          "nv"

#        BusID           "PCI:0:2:0"

        VideoRam        256000

        Option          "DPMS"

#        Option          "RenderAccel" "TRUE"

        Option          "DRI"

#       Option          "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

#        Option          "monitor-VGA"   "Samsung"

#        Option          "monitor-LVDS"  "Dell"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

        Mode    0666

EndSection

 Version of xf86-video-intel :

*  x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel

      Latest version available: 2.6.3-r1

      Latest version installed: 2.6.3-r1

      Size of files: 771 kB

      Homepage:      http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

      Description:   X.Org driver for Intel cards

      License:       xf86-video-intel

egrep '(EXA|UXA|DRI)' /var/log/Xorg.0.log  :

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(**) intel(0): Option "DRI"

(==) intel(0): Using EXA for acceleration

(II) EXA(0): Offscreen pixmap area of 31948800 bytes

(II) EXA(0): Driver registered support for the following operations:

(II) intel(0): [DRI] installation complete

(II) intel(0): 0x07fff000-0x0bb86fff: DRI memory manager (60960 kB)

(II) intel(0): direct rendering: XF86DRI Enabled

(II) GLX: Initialized DRI GL provider for screen 0

 glxinfo | grep rend:

direct rendering: Yes

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Mobile IntelÂ® GM45 Express Chipset GEM 20090114

Quando rodo o glxgears ,o  fps que mostra e mto fraco:

294 frames in 5.0 seconds = 58.767 FPS

298 frames in 5.0 seconds = 59.459 FPS

298 frames in 5.0 seconds = 59.458 FPS

298 frames in 5.0 seconds = 59.459 FPS

Obs:  Eu testei no liveCD do ubunto so pra ver c nao tinha problema no hardware mesmo... e rodando o glx gears nele, resultado foi bem melhor: 5000+ 6000+ frames em 5 seg

Novamente gostaria de pedir desculpas pelo incomodo, mas realmente to precisando de ajuda.

----------

## earth

Bom  atualizei o xf86-video-intel para a versao 2.7.1 ... mas continua com o mesmo problema =/

----------

## theframed

não entendi... funciona ou não funciona?

eu estava lendo que o driver mais recente para os chips da intel está com problema de desempenho, está todo mundo trocando por um mais antigo...

[]s

----------

